# Recs for a fresh, crisp, summer scent?



## jamie89 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo. So, in past summers I've worn a lot of the LE Escada scents (ex. Island Kiss), but found them too sickeningly sweet. This summer I'm looking for a scent that can be described as crisp, fresh and light! Any recs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## User93 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Michael Kors - Island Capri is exactly like that, i love summer scents, but i love sweet ones - so island capri seemed not "sweet enough" for me. Same old Davidoff - Cool Water can be great.


----------



## star25 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chanel Chance Fresh (Eau Fraiche).
Light and perfect for the summer! I can't help but reach for it everyday.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

gotta say i love the juicy couture.


----------

